# Permit free CCW in Kansas



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted yet

Gov. Brownback: Permit-free, concealed carry guns can now be carried in Kansas - Long Island Top News | Examiner.com


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. Chalk one up for Kansas...their in it for the long haul.


----------

